# Cold Water/Food causing vomiting



## Mark444 (Jul 16, 2010)

My 5 year old male dog cannot eat/drink anything cold, not even room temperature. The food or drink must be warm or he vomits. It does not make a difference whether he is active or inactive. We are constantly changing his water to warm. If we give him a little meat treat, we must first nook it for atleast 5 seconds.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I can only say, Vet.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is weird has is always been this way?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my dad's boxers is the same way.
He took him to the vet for months trying to figure it out, changed foods, tried medications, the whole 9 yards. 
One day it dawned on him, (excuse the graphic detail) Lenny threw up an entire potion of food and by the time my dad got back with the cleaning supplies, the dog had eaten the food back up again. That time it stayed down. 
He tried it a few more times with the cold and the heated food and it seems like the warmed food is the only food that stays down. 
I think it has something to do with the fats in the food? If the food is warmed, the fats are easier for the stomach to work with but if the food is cold it's like trying to digest a rock? But then again how does it work if the dog is the one that warmed it up in the first place and eats it again?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I had one that would vomit with super cold things like ice cream but she outgrew the problem. It must have been difficult figuring out that simple cold or cool things would cause vomiting. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to live with a dog with an intolerance to cold food and water.

I'd mention the problem to the vet but I'm not sure what they can do about it unless a pill for vomiting or reflux would help?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor dog! Maybe his body has a hard time adjusting to temperature change. How is he in the cold outside, or in the heat? I knew a person who could not go into the cold or she would have seizures. Her body somehow negatively reacted to temperature change if it wasn't near body temp. I Wonder if this happens in dogs too.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

only idea is acid reflux or bacterial infection....apple cider vinegar added to the water is known to help with reflux


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Relayer, if you haven't done so, to take your dog to the vet. You haven't said how long this problem has been going on, if it just started, or if he was always that way. For the water, to keep it warm, maybe a crock pot set on low, or some type of beverage warmer (electric water bowls used to keep a dog's water from freezing won't work as they don't shut off at 45 F). There are aquarium heaters that may work also. There are also "heated rocks" used for reptiles to bask that maybe you could place his food on or use a warming tray. A source for the aquarium heater and basking rocks is BigApplePet.com. An insulated water bowl may keep the water warmer longer. That would also keep his dry food warm, if he has trouble with that. There are some homoepathic remedies - I give my cat (who would vomit very easily - didn't matter - cold, hot) like HomeoPet Digestive drops - you can put them warm water or food. They make work - they can't hurt to try. Hopefully your vet will know of some medication that can help him.


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like the cold could be stimulating the vagus nerve (that's what it is called in people, not sure if the canine name is the same). It is kinda like getting a bad case of slurpee head


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

treemedic said:


> Sounds like the cold could be stimulating the vagus nerve (that's what it is called in people, not sure if the canine name is the same). It is kinda like getting a bad case of slurpee head


Except that it's not just cold. Room temp too. Unless they live in Antarctica and room temp is way different than ours, OP should consider going to the vet.


----------

